# are these withdrawl symptoms from Celexa



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

I took 30mg Celexa for a few years now and since my IBS is not a daily thing anymore I decided to wean myself off. I've bee told that I should reduce the Celexa by 10mg each week. Everything was fine but after being off from Celexa for about a week I don't feel so well. Could also be totally unrelated to the Celexa but I am just wondering if it's maybe withdrawl symptoms. These are my symptoms (they don't always happen all at once): trance like dizzyness, slight headache, abdiscomfort with more frequent bms and some diarrhia ( could also just be the IBS ?), uneasiness, feelings of anxiety and sadness. Is this common when somebody is completely off the medication ? I don't think I had all these symptoms when I reduced it by 10mg per week. Can you still have these symptoms from tapering of by 10mg ? If yes, how long do I have to deal with this. Anyway, does it actually sound like withdrawl symptoms ?


----------



## hasenfuss (Dec 28, 2006)

any advice ??


----------



## katrin-ru (Mar 24, 2016)

Some people have experienced withdrawal symptoms when stopping an antidepressant too abruptly. Therefore, when discontinuing an antidepressant, gradual withdrawal is generally advisable.


----------

